# Fumytech Cyclon RDA



## Nailedit77 (20/6/16)

304 food grade stainless steel;
510 threading connection;
Two Phillips head screws on post;
Diameter: 25mm;
The way to drop out the drip tip is tilting it, it's more convenient comparing to pulling out straightly;
You can add a drip tip, using the 510 Drip tip connector;
The upper and lower rings are adjustable, you can choose more ways to adjust airflow;
Fumytech exclusive prebuilt twisted wire, which can give a better experience in vaping;
The diameter & plane of screw are larger, which can be more convenient to rebuild;
Larger space to accommodate more cotton and e-juice;
The upper airflow control outside ring is disassemble, which will allow you to clean it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie (22/6/16)

I'll take one please!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

